# الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقن الالكتروني L- Getronic في محركات البترول



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

*1 - أنظمة الحقن الالكتروني :*
*هناك نظامان أساسيان للحقن الالكتروني :*
*- حاقن لكل اسطوانة ، ويطلق عليه حقن متعدد ( **Multiple – point**) *
*وفيه يركب كل حاقن فى فتحة الدخول قرب صمام السحب .*

*- حقن عبر الخانق (**Throttle –body injection **) **ويختصر الي **(**TBI**)*
*ويطلق عليه أيضا : **Single-point injection *
*وفيه يركب الحاقن فوق الخانق ، وينثر الحاقن الوقود علي شكل رشات في الهواء قبل عبور الهواء للخانق مباشرة ودخوله الى مجمع السحب ( **Intake manifold**) *

*نبدأ بعون الله تعالي في شرح نظام الحقن الالكتروني ( **LE-Jetronic**) وهو نظام ينتمي الى النوع الأول (**Multiple – point** )*











*1-**خزان الوقود....... **Fuel tank *
*2-**مضخة الوقود الكهربية ........ **Electric fuel pump *
*3 - فلتر دقيق .......... **Fine filter*
*4انبوب توزيع الوقود ......... **Fuel distribution pipe*
*5-**منظم ضعط........ **Pressure regulator*
*6-**مقياس تدفق الهواء ذو الريشة .......... **Air –flow sensor with sensor flap*
*7-**وحدة ......... **( **ECU**)*
*8-**مجس الحرارة**.............. **Temperature sensor*
*9-**حاقن**.............. **Injection valve*
*-10 جمع السحب**.......... **Intake manifold*
*11** - حاقن البدأ علي البارد................ **Start valve*
*12** الخانق والبوتنشوميتر................ **Throttle valve with switch (12a)*
*13**– صمام الهواء الاضافي............ **Auxiliary air device *
*14**– مفتاح حراري زمني.......... **Thermo-time switch*
*15**– الموزع .......... **Ignition distributor *
*16**– مجموعة اللواقط ........ **Relay set*
*17**– مفتاح الاشعال .......... **Ignition and starting switch*
*18**– بطارية .................. **Battery*

*-**يتكون نظام الحقن المذكور من ثلاثة أنظمة تعمل متعاونة لانتاج الخليط المناسب لمختلف ظروف التشغيل ، وهذه الانظمة هي : *
*أ – نظام الوقود ................. **Fuel System *
*ب – نظام الهواء ..................... **Air System*
*ج – الالكترونيات ................. **Electronics*

*أ – مكونات نظام الوقود : 
*
*







*


*- تسحب مضخة الوقود (**P**) - الغاطسة – الوقود من خزان الوقود.*
*- تضغط مضخة الوقود عبر خط الامداد (**S**) خلال فلتر دقيق (**F**) دقته ( 2 ميكرون ) الي خط الحاقنات .*
*- يتم التحكم في ضغط الوقود عن طريق المنظم (**R**) *
*- يعود الوقود الزائد الي خزان الوقود خلال انبوب الرجوع (**E**) *
* يحقن الوقود الى المحرك من خلال الحاقنات ، حاقن لكل اسطوانة ويحقن حقنا غير مباشر .*
*-**يتم التحكم في كمية الوقود المحقونة بالتحكم في الفترة الزمنية الى تستمر فيها الحاقنات مفتوحة ، فكلما زادت فترة فتح الحاقنات كلما زادت كمية الوقود المحقونة *
*-**تعمل الحاقنات في مجموعتين كل مجموعة اربع خاقنات علي التبادل مرتين كل دورة عاملة من دورات المحرك .*
*
*
*ب -مكونات نظام الهواء **: **Air System*
*- لا يحترق الوقود بكفاءة الا اذاتوفر هواء بحجم صحيح ولذلك فلا بد من وتفر نظام تحكم في كمية الهواء الداخل الي المحرك .*









*- يتحكم بدال الوقود فى الخانق (**T**) الموجود في مدخل الهواء *
*- يمر الهواء الى مجمع الهواء (**PC**) والموجود في المركز فوق المحرك والذى سيتم سحب الهواء منه الي الداخل عبر الانابيب *
*- يمر الهواء علي مقياس تدفق الهواء (**A**) قبل مروره علي الخانق ويعتبر مقياس تدفق الهواء عنصر حيوي في نظام الحقن الالكتروني ، حيث يقوم بقياس حجم وكتلة الهواء المسحوب في المحرك ويأخذ في حسابه درجة حرارة الهواء .*
*ج - النظام الالكتروني** : **System **Electronics*

*-**يتم التحك في فترة فتح الحاقنات عن طريق وحدة التحكم الالكترونية ( **ECU**)*
*-**وهي عبارة عن كمبيوتر صغير يتقي المعلومات من مجموعة مجسات تبين : *
*سرعة المحرك ، درجة حرارة المحرك ، درجة حرارة الهواء الجوى ، موضع الخانق ، تدفق الهواء *
*-**ثم تجري المقارنة بين هذه المعلومات وبين المعلومات المخزنة فيه والمبرمجة عليه سابقا ، ويعمل علي أن يتم حقن الكمية الصحيحة من الوقود بالتحكم في فترة فتح الحاقنات .*









*عمل نظام الوقود:*
*أ‌-**مضخة الوقود :*
*كنا نشرنا موضوع عن مضخة الوقود الغاطسة ، ومنعا للتكرار نشير الي رابطه : 
**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145396.html*
*(يتبع)
*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

*
*
*د – الحاقنات : *
*رغم أن الحاقنات ليس لها اصلاح او صيانة فمن المفيد التعرف علي طريقة عملها *
*تكوين الحاقنات :*
*-**يحتوى كل حاقن علي صمام ابري (**A**) والذى يظل مغلقا في حالة (عدم التشغيل ) عن طريق ياي (**B**) .*












*-**عند وصول الكهرباء الي الملف الكهربي (**C**) فإنه يرفع الصمام الابري ليسمح للوقود بالمرور .*
*-**عند انقطاع التيار الكهربي عن الملف ، يدفع الياي الصمام الإبري ليقطع تدفق الوقود في وضع الاغلاق ، وتشكل قمة الصمامن الابري بشكل مستدق لضمان تذرير كاف للوقود اخل المجمع الداخلي *
*-**يتم فتح الصمام الابري عند وصول الاشارة من نظام الاشعا الالكتروني عبر وحدة التحكم الالكتروني (**ECU**) .*









*-**تصل اشارة الحقن من المقاوم المغناطيسي بموزع الشرر ، وتستخدم أربعة فقط من ثغرات المقاوم المغناطيسي في ارسال الاشارات الي الحاقنات *
*-**ولا تأخذ وحدة (**ECU**) اي اشارة أخري ، وعن طريقها يتم تحديد فترة فتح الحاقنات ( **Open time**) ومن ثم التحكم في كمية الوقود المحقونة *
*-**ويتم تركيب مقاومة في الدائرة لخفض جهد تيار الامداد (12 فولت ) الي (3 فولت ) عند الحاقنات .*


*عمل نظام الهواء : *
*مقياس تدفق الهواء :*
*-**يتم تركيب مقياس تدفق الهواء بين مرشح الهواء وبين صمام الخانق *
*-**يجري توجيه الهواء المتدفق الى المحرك بمقياس الهواء وترسل المعلومات الي وحدة (**ECU**) ، ويدمج مع مقياس تدفق الهواء ، مسمار لتحديد وضبط الخليط ومستوى أول اكسيد الكربون .*
*-*
*-**مكونات مقياس تدفق الهواء :*
*-**يحتوى مقياس تدفق الهواء علي وحدة الريشة المزدوجة والتي تتصل مع العمود (**FS**) بوصلة تجعلها قابلة للحركة الدائرية حول المركز (**Bivot**) *
*-**وتغلق ريشة القياس بواسطة ياي خفيف (**FR**) ، ويفتح بواسطة الهواء المسحوب للمحرك .*






*



*



*ريشة القياس ...... **MF Measuring Flap*
*ريشة التعويض....... **Compensating Flap**CF*
*عمود الريشة ............ **Flap Spindle**FS *
*ياي رجوع الريشة ............. **return spring**Flap**FR*
*مقياس جهد تدفق الهواء **AB Air flow meter potentiometer*
*مفتاح اتصالات مضخة االوقود **Fuel pump switch contacts**FPC*


*-**وعند فتح ريشة المقياس تتحرك ريشة التعويض (**CF**) الي غرفة التخميد (**Damper**) .*
*-**ويتصل مقياس الجهد (**Potentiomter **) (**AP**) بعمود الريشة ، وتسبب حركة الريشة تغير قيمة المقاومة التى ترسل اشارة الي وحدة (**ECU**) *
*-**وتقارن وحدة (**ECU**) قيمة هذه الاشارة مع ما هو مسجل في ذاكرتها ، ومع المعلومات من المجسات المختلفة يتم احتساب فترة الحقن (**Open time **) .*
*-**وهناك اتصال آخر بين عمود الريشة الى مفتاح الاتصال ( **FPC**) في دائرة مضخة الوقود .*

*عمل مقياس الهواء :*
*-**في حالة توقف العمل (المحرك لا يدور ) تكون ريشة القياس مغلقة بياي الريشة الي مصد الاغلاق ، وتكون نقاط اتصال المضخة مفتوحة لتمنع مضخة الوقود من العمل .*
*-**اثناء الادارة وأثناء العمل بدون حمل (**Idling**) تدخل كمية كافية من الهواء لفتح الريشة حوالي ( 5 درجات) ، وتسمح هذه الحركة للموصلات ( **FPC**) بالغلق لتعمل مضخة الوقود .*











*فتحة التحويل ومفتاح الضبط لقوة الخليط *
*CO Air by – pass port and CO adjustment screw*
*صمام الخانق............ **Throttle butterfly **TB*
*بوتنشوميتر الخانق .................. **Throttle potentiometer **TP *
*فتحة التحويل ومفتاح ضبط الخانق (السرعة الحيادية)*
*IS Throttle by – pass port and idle speed screw*​ 
*-**ويتم امداد فتحة التحويل وضبط نسبة (**CO**) بالهواء اثناء مرور الهواء عبر ريشة قياس الهواء ، ويتمكن مسمار الضبط الدقيق لكمية الهواء المارة ، وبذلك يتحكم في قوة الخليط ونسبة (** ( **CO **أثناء سرعة الحياد .*
*-**ويزود الخانق (**TP **) الذى يتحكم في سرعة المحرك بمقياس جهد ( **Potentiometer**) ( **TP**) ليزود وحدة (**ECU**) بالمعلومات عن وضع الخانق ، كذلك فإن مسمار الضبط (**IS**) في فتحة التحويل الموجودة حول الخانق يقوم بعمل يشابه المسمار الموجود في وحدة الريشة ، إذ أن هذا المسمار يقوم بضبط كمية الهواء أو حجم الهواء الكلي الذي يدخل المحرك وذلك من أجل التحكم في سرعة الحياد .*

*كيفية استقرار ريشة القياس خلال سرعة المحرك :*
*أ – عند فتح الخانق** : *
*- ينخفض الضغط في الحيز (**B**) نتيجة الخلخلة في مجمع الهواء .*
*- يحرك ضغط الهواء الجوى (**A**) ريشة القياس ليسمح لمزيد من الهواء بالدخول الي المحرك ، وفي نفس الوقت يكون الهواء في الغرفة (**D**) مضغوطا لحظيا وهكذا يقلل (يخمد) معدل حركة الريشتين .*











*-**عند ثبات الخانق فإن الضغط في الحيز (**D**) ينخفض حتي يتساوى مع الضغط (**B**) ويضمن هذا الاتزان في الضغط في كلا جانبي مخمد الريشة وأن تظل وحدة الريشة ثابتة عند فتحة الخانق .*

*ب – عند اقصى فتحة للخانق : *




*تكون وحدة الريشة مستقرة علي مصد الخامدة ، ويكون التخلخل محجوزا في الغرفة (**D **) عن طريق دفع الهواء المار في الثغرة (**G**) .*




يتبع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

*صمام الخانق : *
*-**يركب صمام الخانق بين مجمع الهواء (**Plenum chamber** ) وبين مقياس تدفق الهواء ويكون متصلا مباشرة ببدال التسارع (بدال الوقود) *
*-**وحيث أن هناك مقياس (**potentiometer**) والذى يعمل كوحدة احساس ومركب علي عمود الخانق وهو مماثل للمقياس المركب علي عمد قياس تدفق الهواء .*
*-**فإن اشارات المقاومة المختلفة والمرسلة من جهازى القياس السابقي الذكر ترسل الى وحدة (**ECU**) للتحليل وحساب زمن فتح الحاقنات .*
*-**كما تحسب وحدة (**ECU**) الاشارات السابقة لتعطى نسبة دقيقة من الوقود والهواء (**Air- Fuel ratio **) الى المحرك .*









*-**وتختلف النسبة المطلوبة اعتمادا علي مجموعة من العوامل ، ولهذا تركب اجهزة اضافية لضمان نسبة صحيحة من العواء والوقود في مختلف الظروف .*
*-**وكمثال لهذه الاجهزة : *
*أ – صمام الهواء الاضافي ..... **Extra air valve*
*ب- حاقن البداية الباردة .... **Cold starting injector*


*-**التشغيل والمحرك بارد :*
*-**يحتاج المحرك في هذه الحالة الي كمية اضافية من الهواء والوقود *
*-**يدخل الهواء الي مجمع الهواء عبر صمام الهواء الاضافي حول الخانق ويعمل متعاونا مع حاقن الادارة الباردة والذى يقوم بالامداد بالوقود الاضافي.*
*-**صمام الهواء الاضافي** : **Extra air valve *
*-**يركب صمام الهواء الاضافي في مدخل مجمع الهواء البارد ولذلك فهو حساس لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة .*
*-**مكونات الصمام :*
*-**يحتوى علي صمام قرصي (**D**) ويتميز هذا الصمام بالبساطة *
*-**وضع الصمام في حالة البرودة : *
*-**يكون الثقب الموجود في القرص علي خط واحد مع الثقب الموجود في جسم الصمام مما يسمح للهواء بالمرور خلالهما .*









*-**وضع الصمام عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك:*
*-**يدور القرص حول عموده المركزي مانعا الهواء من المرور ، ويدور القرص عن طريق شريحة مزدوجة المعدن ذات معدنين مختلفين في معامل تمددهما (**Bi- metal**) والى تستجيب لدرجة الحرارةالمحيطة سواء أكانت ساخنة او باردة كما تستجيب لملف التسخين (**H**) الذى يلتف حولها ، ويتصل هذا الملف بدائرة مضخة الوقود حيث يعمل الملف علي تسخين الشريحة المزدوجة المعدن لتغلق الصمام بمجرد بداية تشغيل المحرك ودورانه .*
*-**فبمجرد دوران المحرك تعمل كلا من درجة حرارة الهواء المحيط وملف التسخين علي غلق صمام الهواء الاضافي ويتم ذلك عند درجة حرارة بين (60 – 70 ºم) *

*-**حاقن بداية التشغيل علي البارد : *
*- يضمن الامداد بالتيار الكهربي لوحدة (**EUC**) من دائرة بادئ الحركة ،زيادة زمن فتح الحاقنات لكل لكل الحاقنات عند بدأ الحركة في الظروف الباردة .*
*- ولضمان بدأ المحرك بشك مرضي في الاجواء والظروف الباردة ، يزود المحرك بحاقن التشغيل علي البارد وهو مركب في مجمع الهواء (**Plenum chamber**) *
*ويحقن الوقود مباشرة عكس اتجاه الهواء الداخل ليعطي افضل تذرير للوقود الاضافي الذى يقوم بحقنه .*
*ويتم التحكم في الحاقن عن طريق مفتاح حراري زمني(**Thermotime**) مركب في قميص التبريد *
*وتحتوى هذه الوحدة علي ملف تسخين حول رقية مزدوجة المعدن تحرك نقطتي تلامس .*
*-**آلية عمل حاقن بداية التشغيل البارد :*
*-**في الظروف الباردة وخلال بدأ ادارة المحرك ، يمر التيار خلال نقاط التلامس المغلقه لمفتاح الحرارة الزمني مسببا تشغيل الحاقن .*
*-**ويمر التيار في نفس الوقت خلال التسخين ليقوم بتسخين المعدن المزدوج *
*-**بعد 12 ثانية يفتح تمدد الشريحة المزدوجة نقطتي التلامس وفي هذه الحظة يتوقف الحاقن عن العمل لتجنب زيادة الامداد بالوقود .*













*-**وعموما فإن الحاقن يتوقف عن العمل بمجرد بداية الحريق في المحرك ذلك أنه متصل بدائرة الاشعا أثناء الادارة ، والمحرك المضبوط يبدأ فيه الحريق ويبدأ في الدوران قبل ال 12 ثانية اللازمة لتوقف عمل الحاقن *
*-**وفى درجات الحرارة الجوية المرتفعة (35 ºم فأكثر ) يقل زمن بدأ الادارة وتظل نقاط التلامس للشريحة مزدوجة المعدن مفتوحه ، ولا يعمل حاقن بدأ الادارة في هذه الظروف .*

*عمل ملف صمام هواء يركب فقط في حالة وجود تكييف هواء:*
*-**في المحركات المتصل بها جهاز تكييف هواء ، يجرىالامداد بالهواء الاضافي من انبوب يصله الهواء من صمام الهواء الاضافي ويركب علي هذا الانبوب صمام هواء والذى يُزيد بدوره من السرعة في وضع الحياد عند تشغيل ضاغط التكييف .*











*-**وهو جزء مغلق يحتوي علي ملف كهرومغناطيسي يشغل الصمام*
*-**ويوصل الملف كهربيا بدائرة التحكم في ضاغط مكيف الهواء ، وبمجرد تشغيل الضاغط يفتح الملف الكهرومغناطيسي الصمام ليسمح بدخول هواء اضافي للمحرك ، وهذ بدوره يسبب انخفاض طفيف في الضغط في مجمع السحب ، ويكون هذا التخلخل كافيا للتأثير علي منظم ضغط الوقود ليزيد من ضغط الوقود *
*وتكون زيادة الخليط كافية لدفع سرعة الحياد لمعادة الحمل الزائد علي المحرك والناتج عن ضاغط الهواء لمكيف .*

وفي المرة القادمة نعرض للدوائر الكهربية اللاجزاء التى تم شرحها ، مع الدوائر الكهربية المجمعة في مختلف حالات تشغيل المحرك ، والله الموفق.


----------



## ahmed 3x (29 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور موضوع رائع....بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا ابو حميد .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed rasheed (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ولك منا جزيل الشكر*
شرح اكثر من رائع​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 أغسطس 2009)

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





> *بارك الله فيك ولك منا جزيل الشكر*
> شرح اكثر من رائع​



جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني المهندسين علي المرور ثم علي الاهتمام بالتعليق ، فلمثل هذا الاهتمام نعمل ، وتعليقاتكم تعلمنا اننا نجحنا في توصيل المعلومة وفي اختيار الموضوع ، فلكم الشكر .


----------



## موائع (22 أكتوبر 2009)

أللف شكر وأرجو المساعدة فى الحصول على معادلات عمل الsensors المختلفة


----------



## تايجر المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

احسنت وابدعت وشرح جميل شكرااااااا


----------



## malak200029 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل الخير ووضع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل
وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## abosomar (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ابدااااااااااااااااع
ألف شكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الافاضل ، وشكرا علي المرور ، والف شكر علي الاهتمام بالتعليق 
وللأخ "abosomar"
أجبت سؤالك عن ضبط موازن الخانق في مكانه وشكرا لك علي السؤال .


----------



## commander 15 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
بس قبل ما ادخل دييب
اعتقد التعريفات التالية تحتاج مراجعة

*1-**خزان الوقود....... **Fuel tank *
*2-**مضخة الوقود الكهربية ........ **Electric fuel pump *
*3 - فلتر دقيق .......... **Fine filter*
*4انبوب توزيع الوقود ......... **Fuel distribution pipe*
*3-**منظم ضعط........ **Pressure regulator*
*4-**مقياس تدفق الهواء ذو الريشة .......... **Air –flow sensor with sensor flap*
*5-**وحدة ......... **( **ECU**)*
*6-**مجس الحرارة**.............. **Temperature sensor*
*7-**حاقن**.............. **Injection valve*
*8-**مجس درجة الحرارة ...... **Temperature sensor*
*9 – حاقن .........**Injection valve *
*- جمع السحب**.......... **Intake manifold*
*10** - حاقن البدأ علي البارد................ **Start valve*
*11** الخانق والبوتنشوميتر................ **Throttle valve with switch (12a)*
*12**– صمام الهواء الاضافي............ **Auxiliary air device *
*13**– مفتاح حراري زمني.......... **Thermo-time switch*
*14**– الموزع .......... **Ignition distributor *
*15**– مجموعة اللواقط ........ **Relay set*
*16**– مفتاح الاشعال .......... **Ignition and starting switch*
*17**– بطارية .................. **Battery*

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الحبيب "commander 15"
أهلا بك دائما ، وبتعليقاتك 
هل تقصد ترجمة الاسماء؟ فالترجمة ربما يكون بها بعض الاجتهاد مني ، أم ماذا ؟ 
كلي آذان صاغية .


----------



## commander 15 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الذي اقصده يا استاذي هو تحديد القطع
مثال : 
3-*منظم ضعط........ **Pressure regula أعتقد انه رقم 5*
4-*مقياس تدفق الهواء ذو الريشة .......... أعتقد انه رقم 6 *
5-*وحدة ......... **( **ECU**) أعتقد انه 7 *
او ربما اكون مخطئا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*معك حق*

أخي العزيز commander 15
معك حق طبعا ، وهو أمر لم انتبه له ، ويبدو انه نتج اثناء اللصق ، وكثيرا ما تحدث مثل هذه الارباكات والاغلاط اثناء اللصق من الاصل الي صفحة الملتقي وخاصة عند وجود العربي والانجليزى في نفس السطر ،وأعتذر عن هذه الاخطاء الغير مقصودة ، واعتقد ان شرح الاجزاء ربما يصلح هذه الاخطاء للقارئ ، وأتمني الا يختلط عليه الامر ، وكما لا حظت فهناك تكرار للارقام المتسلسلة مما يؤكد ان هناك خطأ غير مقصود ، وشكرا علي التنبيه الي ذلك .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تصحيحا لما أشار اليه الاخ العزيز commander 15
نعيد الاسماء وصحتها كالتالي ، وأرجو الا نقع في خطأ فيها مرة ثانية : 
1 – Fuel tank​ 2 – Electric fuel pump​ 3 – Fine Filter​ 4 – Fuel distribution pipe​ 5 – Pressure regulator​ 6 –( Air –flow sensor with sensor flap (6a)​ 7 – Control unite​ 8 - Temperature sensor​ 9 – Injection valve​ 10 – Intake manifold​ 11 – Start valve​ 12 – (Throttle valve with switch (12a​ 13 – Auxiliary air device​ 14 – Thermo-time switch​ 15 – Ignition distributor​ 16 – Relay set​ 17 – Ignition and starting switch​ 18 – Battery​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
ولاكن نرجو التبسيط للمبتدئين
ولكم الشكر والتقدير
ونرجو المزيد من الموضعات القيمة الدسمة
اخوك رفعت سلطان


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا أخي الفاضل رفعت 
شكرا علي مرورك وتعليقك ، وأنا أتابعك في مواضيعك الجادة والمفيدة .
أما عن المبتدئين فأنا تحت أمرهم ، وأضع لهم الاولوية فيما أكتب ، وفقنا الله وإياك علي نشر العلم النافع لاخوتنا وأبنائنا وزملائنا من المهندسين .


----------



## eng mohamedba88 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جهاز قياس معدل تدفق الوقود


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..................................................

 
A.mak





عضو متميز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو الوليد20
ودمت مارا ومعلقا ومشاركا ، وأهلا بك في ملتقاك


----------



## العلات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
أخي العزيز من خلال قراءتي للموضوع تبين لي مدى خبرتك في عالم السيارات ومن أجل ذلك يرجى منك كتابة موضوع حول السيارة الكهربائية والهجينة وكل ما يتعلق بهما من استخدام وتوفير وقود وإمكانية التطبيق وبالسرعة الممكنة ولك الشكر مسبقاً


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل العلات
شكرا علي حسن ظنك بي ، والذى أعتز به جدا ، ومن هنا أقول أن معلوماتي في المجال الذي ذكرته لا تسمح لي بالتصدر للاجابة علي أسئلتك ، ربما قابلني في حياتي العملية بعض المعدات التى تعمل بالكهرباء ولكنها كانت قليلة للغاية ، ولم تتح لي الخبرة في هذا المجال .
فأعتذر لك عن الاجابة ، وحيث أنك مهتم بهذا الموضوع فقطعا سيكون لديك من المعلومات ما يمكننا جميعا الاستفادة منها ، فأقترح أن تفتح موضوعا مستقلا حول هذا النوع وتدعوا الزملاء اصحاب الخبرة ليلقوا بدلوهم فيه ، وبالقطع سنستفيد جميعا من ذلك وهو من الاهداف الذى يقوم الملتقي علي تحقيقها ، وأخيرا لك مني وافر التحية .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل العلات 
انزل الاخ الفاضل والمهندس القدير / محمود جمال موضوع مستقل حول السيارات المهجنة علي هذا الرابط ويمكنك قراءته ، وتوجيه استفساراتك اليه فهو اقدر علي الاجابة ، وفقنا الله وإياك .
الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122705.html


----------



## essam49 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بااااارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## maarafa (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعل هدا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكنى ارجو منك انا تعطينا شرح عن النظم الميكاترونيه لمحركات الديزل حيث انها العمود الاساسى للمعدات الثقيلة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mer3y (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك هذا اللي حاولت افهمه بنفسي وماقدرت


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيراً


----------



## رفعت سلطان (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اية الحلاوة والجمال دة جزاك الله خيرا على الموضمع القيم


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز essam49


> بااااارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك الامه الاسلاميه


وبارك الله فيك أخي ونفع بك

الاخ الكريم maarafa


> بارك الله فيك يااخى وجعل هدا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك


جزالك الله خيرا وزادك فضلا 

الاخ الفاضل eng_mer3y


> الله يوفقك هذا اللي حاولت افهمه بنفسي وماقدرت


من دواعي سروري أنك استفدت مما قدمته ، فبارك الله فيك 

الاخ الفاضل Red-Storm


> بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيراً


وجزاك الله خيرا ، وشكرا علي مرورك وتعليقك

الاخ الفاضل رفعت سلطان


> اية الحلاوة والجمال دة جزاك الله خيرا على الموضمع القيم



بارك الله فيك علي مرورك ، وشكرا علي تعليقك الالاكثر حلاوة وجمال .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت 

الأخ المهندس الفاضل عاطف
اسأل المولى ان يجعل ما تقدمه في موازين عملك..
مشكور ما تقوم به في قسم السيارات..

جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (4 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع 00000ننتظر منك المزيد 0000وشكرا


----------



## سمير شربك (6 يناير 2010)

عملت عام 1989 في حقول النفط بالرميلان 
وذكرني هذا الموضوع بتلك الأيام الحلوة 
بارك الله بك أخي A. mak موضوع رائع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل سمير شربك 
شكرا علي مرورك الكريم ، وتعليقك الدال ، فالمادة العلمية ترجمتها أو أكثرها عن ( EFI Service Training Manual ) مطبوع سنة 1987 ، وكذلك الصور الشارحة ، ولكنني راجعت من أجل ادراجها في المنهج الذي أعددته وكنت اقوم بتدريسه آنذاك علي مجموعة مراجع مختلفة ، واطمأنت نفسي الي اختيار هذا المرجع لدقته وسهولة عرضه ، وربما مر عليك المرجع المذكور فذكرتك الصور بالايام الخوالي والحمد لله انها كانت أياما خوالي سعيدة .:34:


----------



## fahdon (8 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## ابو الشكار (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني اطلب منكم دوائر كهربائية لعربة تويوتا موديل 2006
ولكم الشكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل أبو الشكار 
أهلا بك في ملتقاك.
لاخينا ومشرفنا الفاضل (العقاب الهرم) موضوع علي هذا الرابط يمكنك تحميله ، وأرجو أن تجد به ما قد يفيدك .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118026.html

الاخوة الافاضل الذين مروا وعلقوا علي الموضوع 
أشكر تفاعلكم الايجابي ، ويسعدني انكم وجدتم في الموضع ما يستحق التعليق ، فجزاكم الله كل الخير، واسعدني مروركم وتعليقكم الكريم .


----------



## عمر محمد3 (19 يناير 2010)

الله الله ايه الحلاوه دى جميل جدا 

بارك الله فيك وزادك فى العلم ورزقك وايانا الزريه الصالحه وعلمك ما ينفعك وينفعك بما يعلمك


----------



## malak200029 (23 يناير 2010)

لايسعنى الا ان اقول جزاك اللة كل الخير وزادك من علمة


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم موضوع مشوق ومفيد بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد طعاني (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## malak200029 (29 يناير 2010)

اخى احيك على على الشرح الجميل والمبسطوعلى الطريقة المبسطة والجميلة ولك منى الف شكر


----------



## بندق عشرى (4 فبراير 2010)

ايه الحلاوه دى يا باشمهندس / محد عشرى 
بجد الله ينور يا أبو وليد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

شئكرا للاخوة الذين مروا وعلقوا ، وبارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## بقادى (12 فبراير 2010)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## خانقين (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكل الجهود الخيّرة والتي ساهمت في اعداد هذا الموضوع


----------



## ammar hashem (14 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك على الموضوع الرائع ..... 
انا محتاج مواضيع اكثر لشرح مواضيع انضمة الحقن


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 فبراير 2010)

ammar hashem قال:


> سلمت يداك على الموضوع الرائع .....
> انا محتاج مواضيع اكثر لشرح مواضيع انضمة الحقن



يمكنك اخي الكريم متابعة شرحا اعمق ومكملا لهذا الموضوع علي هذا الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146796.html


----------



## mohd hashim (20 فبراير 2010)

يجزيك الله خير


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## constantin (5 مارس 2010)

*وجزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم*​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## kamildrdog (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ،ونفع الله المسامين بعلمك


----------

